# 25g Reef - TV Tank



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's a revival of our old journal. Sorry about the pics, they're from my phone.
Here's what my brother and I are running:
Equipment - 25g, 40lbs lr, 150w mh, mp10 ph, css 65, ac 50(fuge)
Corals - kenya tree, birdsnest, clove, green star, sun, lobo, chalice, torch, frogspawn, mushroom, zoas 
Livestock - 2 ocelllaris clowns, green mandarin, domino damsel, cleaner, 2 sexy shrimp, red linkia, borneman anemone, various snails and hermits


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

this is a cool set up, you need pictures of it with the tv area included.


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's a little update. I've included some full tank shots. The actinic pic is from a diy 10w led, we have t8's mounted on the side of our tank but this led is much brighter and brings out the color of coral much better. I wish i had a better camera to show this all off.

We've added a cleaner, two new zoa frags (one of them we think is devil's armor), and lava chalice since the last post.


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

here's a pic intense update.
1)we've gone skimmerless (after a flood over my floor and into my kitchen) and haven't looked back, for the first time we have undetectable nitrates 
2)new zoa frags, pink maze, and cotton candy chalice
3)new mh bulb = better coral health


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool setup!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

love it! One of the best done "creative" set ups I've seen.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey nice tank. Looks like you have a good start with the corals... where did you buy the anemone?

Was it hard to diy the led, how much and where did you order the stuff?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

love the goby in the second pic


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks sick mike!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember this from pre-crash. Looking good. Now that's the kind of TV I'd love my kids to watch.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a great tank. Love the idea.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

What a great tank!! LOVE the TV idea. That must have been a bit of work to get it looking so perfect.


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Hey nice tank. Looks like you have a good start with the corals... where did you buy the anemone?
> 
> Was it hard to diy the led, how much and where did you order the stuff?


the borneman anemone was a hitchhiker actually. It was a very small guy with no good color. With a little tlc this guy is over 1.5" in diameter, good purple, green colors.

my brother handled the led light. it was not too hard, took a bit of time to solder together since every led needs a transistor. the led's are from ebay, the fixture has an equal mix of red and blue. we might be making a second fixture for a second ac fuge, i'll get my brother to post some details about it


----------

